# Suche Festplatte



## MS47475 (31. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

keine Ahnung, ob dies das richtige Forum ist, aber ich versuche es einfach mal.
ich suche eine Festplatte von Hitachi (250GB) mit folgenden Daten:
Hitachi Deskstar
Model: HDT722525DLAT80
P/N: 0A31611
LBA: 488.397.168 Sectors
RPM: 7200
MLC: BA1769
CHS: 16383/16/63
S/N: T7CAEUXA

Dann ist dort noch auf einem Barcode folgende Nummern angegeben:
0A31611BA17690S6B 

Bei der Festplatte muss nur die Elektronik laufen, denn nur die benötige ich.
Wenn jemand noch rein zufällig eine solche Festplatte hat, so melde er sich doch bitte.
Vielen Dank im Voraus.

Gruß
Markus


----------



## Stonefish (31. Oktober 2009)

Ich weiß ja nicht, wie dringend Du die Platte brauchst, aber hier gäbe es sie noch zu kaufen:

http://micropartsusa.com/index.php?target=products&product_id=45831

Der Preis ist allerdings der Horror, die Versandkosten nach Deutschland noch viel mehr und wie seriös der Shop ist ... keine Ahnung. 

Es klingt nur so, als sei Dir eine Platte genau diesen Typs kaputt gegangen, auf der sich allerdings noch für Dich wichtige Daten befinden und als ob Du nun mittels "Transplantation" bestimmter Bauteile den Patienten nochmal reanimieren möchtest. Abhängig davon, wie wichtig Dir die Daten sind, kann sich der Preis und Aufwand (und auch das Risiko) ja vielleicht sogar rechnen. Das preiswertetes Datenrettungs-Labor würde vermutlich unter 600 Euro nicht mal die Arbeit an der Platte aufnehmen. Außerdem ist der Dollarkurs ja gerade ganz angenehm. 

Oder gibt es einen ganz anderen Grund für Deine Suche nach dieser Platte?


----------



## MS47475 (31. Oktober 2009)

Hi,

danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Auf diese Seite bin ich auch schon gestoßen. Aber wie du schon sagtest, der Preis ist Horror und die Versandkosten sind es auch.
Deswegen dachte ich, wenn jemand hier den gleichen Festplatten-Typ schon ausrangiert hat, wäre das ja eine feine Sache.
Die Daten auf der Platte haben für mich "nur" ideellen Wert. Mein Programmierkram ist natürlich immer gut gesichert und mit der Datensicherung von der jetzt defekten Festplatte hatte ich gestern erst gestartet. Nach ner Pause war die auf einmal aus  Ironie des Schicksals...
S.M.A.R.T. hat auch keine Anzeichen einer defekten Platte gegeben, aber das ist klar, wenn die Elektronik defekt ist.
Also viel Geld ist mir das jetzt nicht mehr Wert, aber 50Euro würde ich dafür schon noch ausgeben.
Vielleicht meldet sich ja noch jemand...

Gruß
Markus


----------



## fluessig (31. Oktober 2009)

Schau doch einfach bei ebay vorbei,

http://cgi.ebay.de/Hitachi-Deskstar...uter_Computer_Festplatten?hash=item19b768bdcb

hast noch mehr als eine halbe Stunde Zeit, bis die nächste von diesem Typ verkauft wird.

Edit: Ohje, das ist sie nur fast HDS722525VLAT80. Aber grundsätzlich ist ebay bei sowas eine gute Anlaufstelle.

Edit 2: Es gibt auch Onlineshops, die die Platte verkaufen. Kosten: knapp 80 Euro. Das ist zwar teuer, aber im Prinzip, wenn du vorsichtig bist, kannst du die Platte kaufen, deine Daten retten und dann vom 14 Tage Widerrufsrecht Gebrauch machen. Das wäre sicher die günstigste Variante und wenn du sehr vorsichtig bist und alles wieder läuft ist das auch moralisch vertretbar, solange keinem ein Schaden entsteht.


----------

